# Buckâ€™s 'Friend in Need' ointment pot



## MLZ (Mar 28, 2014)

*Buck’s 'Friend in Need' ointment pot*

Buck’s 'Friend in Need' ointment pot originating from Dudley in the West Midlands. The chemist and druggist business Richard Capelton Buck was based at High Street, Dudley as early as 1842.  The business was taken over by P.P. Baker in 1865 who produced a very similar pot with his name on it. An interesting pot with script writing all around the pot detailing the cures


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Buck’s 'Friend in Need' ointment pot*

I love things like that, thanks for sharing.It's hard to think of scurvy as a problem in modern society or having a treatment for more advanced cases. Things like that are a reminder of what was ailing people of the time as just a part of daily life.


----------

